# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du Lịch Liên Tuyến Châu Âu 3 Nước

## Golden Tours

*Liên Tuyến Châu Âu 3 Nước – Dubai* 
*PARIS – GEVENA – CHAMONIX MONT–BLANC – MILAN –* 

*VENICE – PISA – FLORENCE – ROME – DUBAI* 

*13 Ngày – 12 Đêm*
Châu Âu (Pháp – Thụy Sỹ - Ý) – Trung Đông (Dubai) kết hợp là chương trình khá độc đáo giữa một nền kiến trúc cổ kính với nhiều tòa lâu đài, cung điện, bảo tàng và một nền kiến trúc hiện đại bằng những tòa nhà chọc trời, khách sạn hạng sang, các khu mua sắm sầm uất, các công trình xa xỉ,… hãy cùng Golden Tours tham gia và khám phá chương trình mới lạ, hấp dẫn này. 


*NGÀY 01 : TP.HCM – PARIS
Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


NGÀY 02 : PARIS (Ăn trưa, tối)

Tới Paris, xe và HDV đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan:



Bảo tàng Louvre - viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật và lịch sử gồm hơn 380.000 hiện vật trong đó có trưng bày bức họa thật nàng Mona Lisa nổi tiếng Thế giới do danh họa Leonardo da Vinci vẽ.

Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, tham quan:



Khải Hoàn Môn, một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp.Tháp Eiffel (tầng 2) – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công.Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine thơ mộng ngắm cảnh.

Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Tháp Eiffel
NGÀY 03 : PARIS – VERSAILLES (Ăn ba bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi Versailles thăm: 



Lâu đài Versailles nằm ở phía Tây của Paris do vua Louis XIV xây dựng năm 1662 và là biểu tượng quyền lực tối thượng của các triều đại phong kiến Pháp.

Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan: 



Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris, tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic.Quảng trường Concorde, đi ngang qua đại lộ Champs-Élysées, đại lộ đẹp và sang trọng bậc nhất nước Pháp trưng bày hàng trăm các nhãn hàng hiệu nổi tiếng Thế giớiTự do tham quan và mua sắm.

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris
NGÀY 04 : PARIS – GENEVA (Ăn ba bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Geneva – Thụy Sỹ bằng tàu TGV. 

Đến nơi, đoàn ăn trưa. Tham quan: 


Khu phố cổ Geneva, hồ Geneva, đài phun nước, đồng hồ hoa.

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

Hồ Geneva

NGÀY 05 : GENEVA – CHAMONIX MONT-BLANC (Ăn ba bữa)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đón đoàn đến trạm Montenvers đi rack rail đi lênChamonix Mont-Blanc - điểm trượt tuyết nổi tiếng nhất Châu Âu. Tiếp tục đi cáp treo đến thăm quan phòng trưng bày pha lê, hang băng, ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Chamonix thơ mộng, tự do tham gia trượt tuyết tại đây (chi phí thuê dụng cụ trượt tuyết khách tự trả). Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nhận phòng khách sạn tại Chamonix nghỉ ngơi. 


Thành Phố Chamonix
NGÀY 06 : CHAMONIX - MILAN (Ăn ba bữa)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đến trung tâm thời trang của nước Ý - Milan. Đến nơi, đoàn ăn trưa. Buổi chiều tham quan:



Nhà thờ Duomo mang phong cách kiến trúc gothic được xây dựng gần 5 thế kỷ và hiện là nhà thờ lớn thứ tư trên thế giới.Tham quan và mua sắm tại trung tâm Galleria Vittorio Emanuelle.

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


NGÀY 07 : MILAN – VENICE (Ăn ba bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tiếp tục đi tham quan thành phố Venice. Đến Venice, ăn trưa. Qúy khách đi tàu ra đảo Venice Island tham quan:


·Dinh Tổng Trấn, công trình xây dựng phi tôn giáo thời gothic, cầu than thở.


·Quảng trường San Marco nổi tiếng nhất của thành phố Venice.


·Tháp chuông và nhà thờ Thánh Mark, cửa hàng sản xuất thủy tinh. 


·Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các cửa hàng xa xỉ và sang trọng 


Về lại Venice ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi
Quảng trường San MarcoNGÀY 08: VENICE – PISA – FLORENCE (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi thành phố Pisa, tham quan: 


· Tháp nghiêng Pisa được xây dựng năm 1173 với chiều cao 55,86m, trọng lượng ước tính 14.500 tấn, có 294 bậc và thu hút hàng triệu du khách đến thăm mỗi năm, nhà thờ Duomonằm gần tháp nghiêng Pisa.


Tiếp tục đến Florence ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


Tháp nghiêng Pisa

NGÀY 09: FLORENCE – ROME (Ăn ba bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan thành phố Florence: 

·Nhà rửa tội Baptistere, một trong những tòa nhà lâu đời nhất trong thành phố.


· Nhà thờ Santa Maria del Fiore, quảng trường Duomo, tháp chuông Giotto.


·Cầu cổ Ponte Vecchio nổi tiếng nhất tại thành phố Florence bắt trên sông Arno.


Tiếp tục đi tham quan thủ đô Rome. Ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi


NGÀY 10: ROME – DUBAI (Ăn ba bữa)

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan: 


·Bảo tàng Vatican, một trong những bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật quý giá từ các bộ sưu tập lớn được Giáo hội Công giáo La Mã tạo dựng trong suốt nhiều thế kỷ, Tòa Thánh Vatican và quảng trường St. Peter.


Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 


·Chụp hình tại cổ thành Saint Angel, tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố.


Sau khi ăn tối, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Dubai. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

Bảo tàng vatican
NGÀY 11 : DUBAI (Ăn ba bữa)

Đến Dubai, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:



Buri Khalifa, tòa tháp cao nhất Thế giới.Chụp hình đảo nhân tạo cây cọ Jumeirah, với khoảng 60.000 cư dân và ít nhất 50.000 công nhân làm việc trong 32 khách sạn và tiêu tốn khoảng 12,3 tỷ USD.Chụp hình khách sạn 7 sao Burj Al Arab sang trọng bậc nhất của Dubai và Thế giới, đã có lúc giá phòng mỗi đêm lên đến 27.000USD/phòng.Thánh đường hồi giáo Jumeirah, khu Phố Cổ BastakiyaCung điện Sheikh, vịnh Dubai creek, khách sạn đẹp như cung điện Atlantis the Palm.Tham quan và mua sắm tại các khu trung tâm thương mại Dubai mall.

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
Thánh đường Hồi Giáo Jumeirah

NGÀY 12 : DUBAI – ABU DHABI (Ăn ba bữa)

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Đoàn đi thủ đô của Các Tiểu Vương Quốc Ả Rập Thống Nhất Abu Dhabi, tham quan: 


·Thánh đường Sheikh Zayed, ngôi thánh đường hồi giáo lớn nhất Thế giới
.Tham quan và chụp hình cung điện Emirates
Trụ sở của hội đồng liên bang quốc gia, Nhà thờ hồi giáo Grand Mosque, Khu chợ bán
thảm đặc trưng của Dubai.
Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan: 


·Sa mạc Safari, Qúy khách sẽ trải nghiệm những điều thú vị trên sa mạc khi ngồi trên xe vớicác tay lái xe điêu luyện và chuyên nghiệp sẽ đưa du khách đến với chuyến hành trình đầy hấp dẫn và thú vị: trượt cát, cưỡi lạc đà, ngắm mặt trời lặn, và thử các hình xăm trên tay hoặc chân với các hoa văn độc đáo Henna,…


Ăn tối ngoài trời và thưởng thức màn múa bụng Tanura hấp dẫn với vũ điệu Ả Rập chuyên nghiệp.
Sa mạc Safari

NGÀY 13: DUBAI – TP.HCM (Ăn sáng)

Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay quốc tế TSN. Kết thúc hành trình và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.


Giá tour: …VNĐ/khách


90.400.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 3.500.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 93.900.000 VNĐ/khách 


(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)


Nếu đoàn khởi hành từ 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu 5,000,000 VNĐ/1 khách


Bao gồm:


-Vé máy bay khứ hồi (hàng không Emirates , Etihad, ….).


-Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 3.500.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)


-Lệ phí visa Châu Âu, Dubai.


-Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).


-Ăn uống, tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.


-Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.


-Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 


-Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.



Không bao gồm:


-Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)


-Phụ thu phòng đơn: 14.500.000VNĐ/khách


-Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….


-Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (180.000VNĐ/người/ngày)


-Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).


-Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)


Ghi chú:
-Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.


-Trường hợp bị rớt visa, Qúy khách vẫn đóng 6.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa và phí dịch vụ)


-Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình




Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
**Công ty du lịch Golden Tours**Tel:** (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
Email: info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn -Website:www.goldentours.vn
Facebook: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn
*

----------

